# Guys!?!?!?!?!?!



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey!!!

Ok so some peeps might know that i have been wanting a chihuahua in the future.
My mum said to me today, 'why would i want a chihuahua, they are a very girly/feminine dog' and i was like, thats a bit sexist and she was like its true. 
And then she was like 'do u really want to be seen walking down the road with a chihuahua' and i was like i dont care. 
quite alot of my friends are girls and they all think a chi is a great idea.

Anyway i was wondering how many guys that actually were on this forum?
just to prove to my mum that there are guys that own chis!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahaha... I was wondering the same thing when I got here. Looks like it might just be you and me man. :lol: I know of a couple guys in my area that have chi's and are far from feminine. I have 2 myself... they've got awesome personalities. Good to see some some more testosterone around here. :wave: 

Scott


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

well my boyfriend bought me mine so i suppose he technically owns it!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I know there are a couple of male Chi owners who've come on this board although forgive me, i forget their names.

But this is a link to a picture of the famous actor Adrien Brody, it's a fab picture, he's holding his gorgeous Chi!

Have a look 
http://www.celebritydogblog.com/images/Adrien - Paw Luxuries Coverr.jpg

OH! I nearly forgot, I will have to take a picture of my dad walking Lexi, he walks her a lot and he doesn't mind one bit. Because he loves her and would protect her to the end!

This is a pic of my boyfriend with Lexi, he loves her to pieces too and is never ashamed to be seen holding her or walking her. 










It's a funny picture, he looks really weird! Lol.
He was giving her a kiss in this pic


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's so silly :roll: I think just the opposite of your Mom when I see a guy with a little dog I think now there's a guy who's secure in his masculinity  

Here's my hubby with his baby Girl Bella


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Adrian brody is kind of a weedy man :? 

Now if Chuck Norris had a chihuahua.......


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

it takes a big man to walk a little dog lol
go for it!!!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

My husband and three sons LOVE Gracie, and spend almost as much time with her as I do. I agree, men with small dogs are secure!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

my boyfriend is the main owner of one of our chis & he's VERY much a guys guy 
he could care a less what anybody else thinks about him..
a real person is confident enough where owning a certain dog doesnt determine how tough or whatever they are


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I agree, a man who can walk a little dog is totally secure in himself and I think that's really attractive.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have to say if i saw a straight man walking a chihuahua (or a gay guy for that matter) my first thought would be of a man who was secure, kind sweet and good with commitment!
any guy with a chihuhua obviously is not afriad of commitment or closeness, there also not afraid of what anyone has to think about them, there secure in themselves because they obviously chose a breed they love no matter what anyone thought.

my grandfather was an tank man in ww2, hes covered in tattoos and is a larger white man with a big tash (very biker man-ish) he was what got me into chihuhaus, he bred and showed them, and loved them more than any other breed...he had his MANLY dog (a 30lb black staffy bull terrier named bruiser (who was probbaly the sweetest and softest of all his dogs) aside form bruiser he had 25 long haired chihuahas...his smallest a dog weighing just under 2lbs... and all it taught me was that any man secure in himself could own any dog he wishes and still feel happy in the knowledge he has a dog he loved...

on the other hand, any man with a huge dog wearing a spiked collar...i automatically assume its the same as a man with a flahsy car...trying to make up for something...

i say if you want a chihuahua, you love a chihuhaua, then get a chihuahua, and if anyone out there says your less of a man for it...look them in the eye...laugh...and walk away knowing your better than that!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Kipbug is male right? I thought his name was Brian? 

Also, my b/f loves the chi's...even if he calls them ratdogs.. its in a loving manner.. like he can't helphimself but to love them. I'll have to dig up a pic of them together.. He's not "weedy"


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*Guys and Chi's*

My husband is a very manly man, and he just love's our girls... When we go place's he will usually carry one and I carry the other, women seem to flock to him to look at who every he has in his arms... I would say that they are kind of a chick magnet !! He has no problem being seen with a chi in his arms !!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

A lot of us on here are girls, but then you have to think of all our husbands/boyfriends who "have chihuahuas" too. 

There was this biker dude with a long ponytail and lots of tattoos at PetSmart, buying a sweater for his chihuahua.  

IMO, a dog is a dog. You don't have to get a big burly bull dog just to show you're a man. There aren't dogs meant for girls and dogs meant for boys, that's just silly.

I agree, that if I saw a man walking with a chi, I would think he was sweet and secure.

edit: because I didn't notice Nona posted the same link!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree- a dog is a dog. I can't stand when people try to gender dogs... there is nothing wrong with men who like small dogs.

My fiancee likes small dogs a lot more than large dogs- we both share the chihuahuas. They were as much his decision as mine to get them.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Many guys has chihuahuas. Acutaly the guy who sold me Bambi has one and he dresses his up everyday ... Its really cute actualy


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm... I don't dress mine up... I just prefer smaller dogs over larger. I mean... there's a lot more benefits. They're much more portable (and I travel... a LOT), if they make a mess... it's a relatively small one, and if you have a male and wanna rub his belly... the umm... obstacles are smaller.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Kipbug is male right? I thought his name was Brian?
> 
> Also, my b/f loves the chi's...even if he calls them ratdogs.. its in a loving manner.. like he can't helphimself but to love them. I'll have to dig up a pic of them together.. He's not "weedy"


Brenda.. You're right on both counts. I'm male and my name is Brian  I agree with Isshinharu about what what he says... there some advantages to a smaller dog  I'd much rather clean up when Weazle lets go than some of my bigger dogs from my past


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE that picture of Adrian Brody! :love10:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I too have to agree that it takes a secure man to own and walk a small dog.... a man that is confident and mature enough and knows who he is! :wink: I LOVE those men!! I find it so nice when I see my boyfriend Roy who is a big, dark, macho looking guy walking my 1,8kg Billy. They are best friends and Roy takes him to the city center, goes to a bar and has a drink with Billy on his lap  . All the girls go CRAZY!!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Kipbug is male right? I thought his name was Brian?
> 
> Also, my b/f loves the chi's...even if he calls them ratdogs.. its in a loving manner.. like he can't helphimself but to love them. I'll have to dig up a pic of them together.. He's not "weedy"


How funny. My husband calls our 2 "Little Mousy-Dogs" or just "Little Mouse" when he is rubbing their bellys or petting them. They just go nuts when he does it.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

My fiance doesn't write on this board, but he DOES LOVE HIS BOYS!  Here's him w/ Tito and Marley.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Awww, they look so sweet!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> I LOVE that picture of Adrian Brody! :love10:


I agree Kari I think he's kinda hot


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> it takes a big man to walk a little dog lol
> go for it!!!



I agree....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE that picture of Adrian Brody! :love10:
> ...


I have always thought he was a great actor, but that picture is just WOW!  

Great pic AEROMarley!! :wink:


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

My husband is as attached to Biscuit as I am! It's funny because he really was almost anti-chi before we got Biscuit. He was convinced they were all mean biters, only because he'd known 2 mean ones growing up. Now, my husband is a big guy. He's also very strict that he doesn't want pets on the furniture or (gasp!) our bed. (We have 2 other dogs, as well as a cat). Well, if you could see this.. every night Biscuit sleeps in between us in bed, with my husband's arm on him! LOL And my hubby is always trying to steal him from me on the couch, too. 

One of his good friend's also has a chi, although his IS a mean one. You wouldn't call his dog frou-frou with the attitude it has!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's a picture of my fiancee, Ian and Rylie:










I really just don't see how people can think that men shouldn't have small dogs. How is a small dog "girly?" I also get mad when people say "that is a chick's car" about certain cars- how can dogs and cars be gendered?


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

My husband LOVES Junie. It is so funny when he gets home he gets down on the floor so she can climb all over him and he talks in this little baby voice to her. He also loves it when I get up and get Junie in the morning and put her in bed with us. She covers him with kisses and he does likewise! He is very much a man's man!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Another lovely fiancee. Jessie22, you have such gorgeous men! :wink: Girls, don't you simply love photos of men with Chis??!!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Ory&C said:


> Another lovely fiancee. Jessie22, you have such gorgeous men! :wink: Girls, don't you simply love photos of men with Chis??!!


Defiantly. 

I think you should just go for it and not worry what people think. i've had Paris hilton :evil: comments because i've got a chi. and saying chi's are girlie dogs is just as stupid as saying all girls with chihuahua's want to be Paris hilton....no thanks


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree with ya on that one...
i get comments about it all the time...
your just trying to be like paris hilton with your chihuahua or my most favorite :roll: is: i dont knwo why youve got chihuahua, your too fat to ever be paris hilton, or the similar one of what your tryig to make up for being fat by getting the same dog as paris hilton..

(im sorry, but id rather be 240 lbs of somehting to get hold of than what 10lbs of bone...i make she just looks painfull to touch, id either be poked to death by pointy bones or id break her by touching her...i dont understand why ANYONE would want to be her...) WOMEN SHOULD NOT BE POINTY!!!!

so ignor the comments about how guys shoudlnt have chihuahuas cause there girl dogs...
and girls, ignore all the comments about trying to be paris hilton all because of our breed choice...people are ALWAYS going to come up with something to say bad about you...you might as well make the most and get a breed you enjoy than let the masses of media fed clueless people scare you into getting a breed you might not enjoy as much!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> and girls, ignore all the comments about trying to be Paris Hilton all because of our breed choice...people are ALWAYS going to come up with something to say bad about you...you might as well make the most and get a breed you enjoy than let the masses of media fed clueless people scare you into getting a breed you might not enjoy as much!


This too shall pass.... there will be time when Paris gets fed up with her dog (unfortunately she's the type  ) and people will forget all about that. Chihuahua will go back to being just a normal dog for normal (loving) people and not just a fashion accessory. I can't wait for that day to come!!! :wave:


----------

